# Should I Have Bottled Ginger Beer in Glass Bottles?



## altpferd (18/11/13)

I have been reading up on making ginger beer from extracts and a lot of people say we shouldn't bottle it in glass.

I made the Stone's Ginger Beer extract kit the non alcoholic way and bottled in glass :S

Do I have 30 odd "glass bombs" sitting in my shed right now?

I sanitised properly and followed the instructions with the kit exactly.

I have to wait another two weeks before taste testing according to the instructions ..

Should I worry?


----------



## altpferd (19/11/13)

We opened one. It was nicely carbonated and didn't gush. Tasted good too although its not ready yet. I'll stop worrying now!


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (19/11/13)

"Non alcoholic way" as in you bottled before reaching terminal gravity? I'd get them in the fridge now if I were you, and drink relatively quickly.


----------



## Lodan (19/11/13)

If the instructions are for a non-alcoholic version and you followed them exactly, you have no cause for concern. These kits are safe to makes as the only fermentable addition is the priming sugar in the bottle

I've made different packages the non-alcoholic way, as instructed, and the only occasion where bottle bombs occured was when the old man tripled the priming sugar addition. plastic thankfully, pressure still knocked the door of the laundry sink though


----------



## altpferd (19/11/13)

Thanks. Phew.


----------

